# Does Fern have a black mask/muzzle?



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I've just been reading some threads regarding colour and markings and it got me to wondering, does my Fern have a black mask/muzzle? It looks to me like she could well have but I'm no expert so I'm wondering if you guys know... Also, she has a white chest. Would this be called anything or noted down as any kind of marking? 
I've been looking at other fawn coloured Chi's through Google and a lot of them that are noted as fawn are that colour all over i.e. chest and muzzle too.

If she does have a black mask/muzzle (not sure which one it is: mask or muzzle?) should this be noted down in her colour and markings? What I mean is, when someone asks her colour would I say, she's fawn with black mask/muzzle and white chest, or just say fawn?

Thanks for your help!

Here's a pic to show you what I mean...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would call her a Fawn with a black mask, with white markings. I'm not sure exactly how they'd note that on her papers, but something close I'm sure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are the colors and markings that AKC recognizes. 

http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/color_markings.cfm


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

TLI said:


> Here are the colors and markings that AKC recognizes.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/color_markings.cfm


Argh, thank you  Do you know if the UKC recognise the same colours and markings? I can't seem to see a page like this on their website.

After reading that I think you'd definitely call it a black mask. Still unsure whether or not you'd call her chest 'white markings?' I suppose that's what it is though. Hmmm


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd call her a black masked fawn with white.


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd say yes.. and wow is she ever adorable.


----------

